
Stop deploying packages - ashitlerferad
http://stef.thewalter.net/stop-deploying-packages.html
======
dozzie
The guy still hasn't seen sysop working in any greater scale.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11525887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11525887)

